
Colonising Force: An influx of Indian users ruffles an online community - markbao
http://www.caravanmagazine.in/lede/colonising-force-Quora-indian-users
======
sridca
Interesting article, but:

> Indian users have been called, among other things, “unbelievably
> pretentious” and “narcissistic.”

Indian users commenting on online forums -- regardless of their educational
status or intelligence -- are no more "unbelievably pretentious" or
"narcissistic" than your Average Joe from Random Culture. The key difference
is where people lie on the overt-to-covert spectrum ... and Indian communities
in general tend to be direct/overt.

I have noticed this attitude among Americans (and Asians, at times) to
castigate people from the Indian subcontinent using the above qualifiers, and
this to me indicates a general lack of cultural sensitivity and therefore
utter absence of empathy than anything.

If I strip off the Victorian-moral-facade/ Dale-Carnegie-pretense/ cultural-
maxistic-baloney ... it will never be long before I stumble upon a person of
American (or whatever) origin worthy of being described as “unbelievably
pretentious” and “narcissistic.”

That said, however, the kind of people (from the Indian subcontinent) anyone
should be wary of associating with are the likes of Mr. Raghu Venkataraman
(referred to in that article; a management consultant at Mu Sigma Inc. as of
this writing) who [quote]feel an extra “ego boost” [when seeing] a “Japanese
or American person” following him rather than just “another Indian
student.”[endquote] ... as most intelligent self-aware meritocratic people
would do well to avoid getting sucked into their vortex of racial inferiority
complex.

